# Can it be done?



## 0152*sky (Feb 28, 2011)

I have returned to the UK with my child after a couple of years of living in the Far East, (my soon to be ex husband is still out there - we are getting divorced as he basicaly has set up a new life with a young chinese woman...) anyway - it had always been our plan to settle elsehwere other than the UK, either Canada, remain in the Far East or Australaisia.

I still want to pursue these options, I settled well in the Far East, learnt the lingo and involved myself in local life and culture so I am not overwhelmed at the thought of starting again somewhere else. 

As as single mum, when I look at the points system it seems almost impossible to achieve the points required as I am not skilled in any of the areas currently required. I will be fairly solvent once settlement done and could probably afford to buy a property and still have money in the bank. Is it possible to emigrate to Canada as a single mum? I used to be a global sourcing mananger prior to being a full time mum/trailing spouse and set up a small business with a friend whilst in Asia. I am looking at re training as a teacher but realise these qualifications would not be relevant to Canada? so in a quandry...is it possible !!!

does anybody have any ideas, or know of anyone who has emigrated as a single mum/dad, any organisations etc please any help most appreciated and no I won't give up on this just yet................


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

0152*sky said:


> I have returned to the UK with my child after a couple of years of living in the Far East, (my soon to be ex husband is still out there - we are getting divorced as he basicaly has set up a new life with a young chinese woman...) anyway - it had always been our plan to settle elsehwere other than the UK, either Canada, remain in the Far East or Australaisia.
> 
> I still want to pursue these options, I settled well in the Far East, learnt the lingo and involved myself in local life and culture so I am not overwhelmed at the thought of starting again somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Sorry to br the bearer of bad news but without some specialized job skills your chances to immigrate to Canada are slim to none. You would need to have pre-arranged emoloyment.
Without knowing how much money you'll have I will suggest you look at:-
Immigrating to Canada: Entrepreneurs and investors as a possibility.


----------

